# Blacklight on a White car?



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay, so I used Blacklight this weekend for the first time on a metallic black Discovery 4. Very very impressed with the results. Left a very reflective, flake popping finish. I'm so impressed I'm wondering if it would give similar stunning results on my pearlescent White paint.

I've seen it used on back and silver but not white. Anyone tried it or have any comments?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone?

Maybe I should just give it a go and see what results I get!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

give it a go -it won't do any harm!

i don't really buy into the "certain products for certain colours" thing - they might give a better look on certain colours (and we all have favourites for black or red or silver cars right?)

i reckon it might look pretty good


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Give it a go nothing to loose so to speak, and post up your results let others know how you got on.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

From another thread:



> Used Blacklight today in the way I mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> 2 layers of BL gave the following results


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

phew - it didn't stain it purple then! 

looks good!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> phew - it didn't stain it purple then!


:lol:

To the OP, definately give it a go and then get loads of pics up so we can all see


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Better than Jett Karen?

I was pretty impressed with Glos.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No harm in giving it a bash, you have it anyway.
Blacklight 
BlackHole
They dont have to be used on dark colours or even just Black...:lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

RCZ said:


> Better than Jett Karen?
> 
> I was pretty impressed with Glos.


The results on the back metallic car were stunning, I have to say. It was given it's full Spring detail as follows
Showfoam>wash>dry>de-tar>clay>P1polish>CG Blacklight>Dodo Orange Crush

The flake pop is great and the shine....:thumb:

When I come to do a full Spring detail on mine, then I am going to give the Blacklight a go and see what results I get.

Still a very big fan of Werkstat Jett and Glos but the Backlight will give me something to compare it with. I'll let you know how I get on:thumb:


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

wow the white car looks great :thumb:


----------



## packto (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow very good, i hesitate between black light and blackfire wet diamond for my white car, which one is better for a glossy reflective shine?


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Pictures are after *Lusso Revitalizing Creme* and 2 layers of *BlackLight*


----------

